# Error importing MP4 video files into LR 8.3



## Stephen Burt (May 25, 2019)

I'm getting an error message importing MP4 video files into LR 8.3 from memory card:

'An unknown error has occurred while reading the video file. Connecting to Dynamic Link server failed' ... followed by the file names of the video files concerned.

The video files play fine on the camera, and I can import them from the card onto the PC, where they play fine via Media Player etc. Attempting to synchronise the folder by importing from the Windows file system results in exactly the same error.

I've never had any problems importing MP4 video files prior to 8.3 update,  and have done so hundreds of times previously. Checking on Adobe pages on working with DSLR video , there is a link to supported video file import types , but this returns a 404 error.

On searching this forum I find the identical issue reported earlier this month (search '*Error importing video files shot from Ronin') *but without any replies to date.

*Any suggestions welcome!*


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 25, 2019)

Stephen Burt said:


> I've never had any problems importing MP4 video files prior to 8.3 update,  and have done so hundreds of times previously. Checking on Adobe pages on working with DSLR video , there is a link to supported video file import types , but this returns a 404 error.


Here's the current page for supported video types and a note on Dolby (updated with the 8.3 release this month):

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-classic/kb/video-support-lightroom.html


----------



## Stephen Burt (May 25, 2019)

Thanks for the link; this lists MP4 as supported, so I don't see why the import should fail ...


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 25, 2019)

Can you tell us the equipment the mp4 videos are being created on? While my knowledge base on video is limited (they work for mine from Canon, that's my experience) there are others on the Forum that use video a lot more and this will likely help!


----------



## Stephen Burt (May 25, 2019)

Sure: Canon G7X MkII


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 25, 2019)

Ok. I use an 80D and no issue. I also have a G1X MkII, just tried it and it's fine; any special settings you use? I did mine from an SD Reader straight into Classic.

Might be worth copying the file onto the hard disk and try an Import.


----------



## Stephen Burt (May 25, 2019)

> any special settings you use? I did mine from an SD Reader straight into Classic.

No - tried from SD reader and then direct-connect camera, just in case

> Might be worth copying the file onto the hard disk and try an Import. 

Done, same error message when attempting 'Import' and 'synchronize folder' ...


----------



## Stephen Burt (May 25, 2019)

I've just tried importing video files from my Canon 6D (.MOV format) - exactly the same error. Again, have imported dozens of movie files previously from this camera (and my other Canon bodies), so I strongly suspect a Lightroom update issue rather than Canon.


----------



## Stephen Burt (May 25, 2019)

Finally, after much reading through similar problem reports on various Adobe forums, found the answer - at least for Win10:

Close Lightroom
In Task Manager, look under 'Background processes' for Dynamic Link Server. It will probably show significant CPU and memory usage
Kill that task
Re-open Lightroom, and re-import the video files (or Synchronize if you have manually imported the files into the directory bypassing LR)
Worked for me.

This issue has been reported to Adobe many times before judging by the number of previous comments in the various forums, some several years old, but clearly Adobe have not done anything about it. It's dangerous, because if you miss or forget the error message and then delete/reformat your memory card ready for the next shoot, you will lose the video files - very easy to do!


----------



## Stephen Burt (Aug 30, 2019)

Well, that used to work. But now the error appears once more, with both MP4 and MOV files (both from Canon cameras, compact and DSLR), into LR 8.4 under Win10, and there is no longer any Dynamic Link Server background task to delete.

The only way I can import the video files - the still files import without a hitch - is to manually copy over the relevant files from the memory card, but even then LR won't import them and thus they are not added to the LR catalogue. This is a poor show indeed. *Anyone any ideas?* I've read through this and other Fora, tried pretty well all the suggestions, spent hours on this today - nothing works ...

This error has been reported for several years now: about time Adobe did something about it and fixed it.

*An unknown error has occurred while reading the video file. Connecting to Dynamic Link server failed. (1)
    MVI_0397.MP4*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2019)

Do you want to drop me one of the problem files Stephen, and I can check it imports ok on my machine. If it does, it at least narrows it down to an issue on your computer rather than with the file.

If it was me, I'd also try downgrading to 8.3.1 to see if it imports happily, and then back up to 8.4 to rule out an installation problem. That may do the trick.


----------



## Stephen Burt (Sep 2, 2019)

Bizarrely, the issue seems to be erratic. I took a couple of short (5 sec) videos to respond to your request, only to find that they imported without a hitch.

I also managed to import a much larger mp4 timelapse sequence prepared using LRTimelapse software using a sequence from my Canon 6D - again without issue - so it's not simply a 'large file size' issue. However, attempting to synchronise folders in LR with mp4 files manually copied from the SD card into the correct LR folder (and thus add them to LR catalogue) came up with the same 'Dynamic Link server' error.

As well as .mp4 files from my Canon G7X compact, the error also occurs with .mov files from my Canon DSLRs; also with m4v and avi files rewritten from mp4 to try importing different file types.

I tried to attach a very short mp4 video clip from those that 'refuse' to import, but it was bounced (error message 'the uploaded file does not have an allowed extension'), but if you suggest another way to get it to you I can do that.

I haven't tried downgrading yet, though (not sure how to do that?)

Stephen


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2019)

Strange Stephen! If you want to try downgrading, instructions are here: How do I roll back to an earlier Lightroom Classic release?

And to send me the file at uploads AT lightroomqueen DOT com or use www.wetransfer.com if it's a bit big for email.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi Stephen. The good news - or the bad news - is it imports perfectly for me on macOS 10.14 and Windows 10, and imports fine for Paul on macOS 10.14 too.


----------

